# Cheap car service in Dublin



## OkeyDokey (7 Jan 2008)

My car is near 10 years old and I normally get it serviced in the midlands. I keep getting ripped off in Dublin.

Can any of you recommend the likes of Kwik fit or advanced pit stop? I want a basic service and front break pads changed.

I've already searched through this forum.

Thanks.


----------



## ryan-neil (8 Jan 2008)

140 euro seems quite expensive for what is an oil change considering an actual service costs 230 euro and the oil when bough bulk costs 2euro per litre, i pay 140 for a "full" service to my local independent and usually he collects and returns the car (Toyota Cynos) also, i assume a van is not much more, like any good mechanics they use what are called OEM parts, the same plugs as say the Audi branded ones but they are branded by the original maker and cost about 60% less because of that. Same goes for oil etc. Also remember that price is for spark plugs for the full service, they may want more for a larger oil filer and glow plugs that the vans may or may not require. Oh and i get my service light reset also. Taught that was normal


----------



## jinty (8 Jan 2008)

Gerry Barber based in Santry is fantastic. I have recommended him to a number of people and I have never heard a bad word. Moody, mind you, but a great mechanic.


----------



## TONNEMAN72 (8 Jan 2008)

I think its a joke, all they are doing is an oil and filter change using non genuine parts for €139, They do not even visually check the brakes or what about balljoints and bushions. It is a home oil change that owners used to do in the past. And I am sure if there are any problems or you have any questions it will be I qoute (You will have to contact your main dealer) Its the same when you get four wheel alignment done in a fast fit centre, they will check it, try to adjust, take your money then tell your camber is off and you have to go to your main dealer. My advice is price your main dealer for alignment and if its a few euros more expensive go for it because they have technicians that can rectify it has a problem or give you sensible advice and have to have iso calibated equipment.
Also if its a cheap service your after, most main dealers do an express service which should match that price and do a better job.


----------



## manus (9 Jan 2008)

TONNEMAN72 said:


> I think its a joke, all they are doing is an oil and filter change using non genuine parts for €139, They do not even visually check the brakes or what about balljoints and bushions. It is a home oil change that owners used to do in the past. And I am sure if there are any problems or you have any questions it will be I qoute (You will have to contact your main dealer) Its the same when you get four wheel alignment done in a fast fit centre, they will check it, try to adjust, take your money then tell your camber is off and you have to go to your main dealer. My advice is price your main dealer for alignment and if its a few euros more expensive go for it because they have technicians that can rectify it has a problem or give you sensible advice and have to have iso calibated equipment.
> Also if its a cheap service your after, most main dealers do an express service which should match that price and do a better job.


I worked as a mechanic for a few years and any garages i know of always checked brakes even on the most basic service. If the brakes needed attention, the car owner would be contacted. also, all fluid levels would be checked and a good general check around the car. any reputable garage does things this way


----------



## TrueBlue (29 Feb 2008)

manus said:


> I worked as a mechanic for a few years and any garages i know of always checked brakes even on the most basic service. If the brakes needed attention, the car owner would be contacted. also, all fluid levels would be checked and a good general check around the car. any reputable garage does things this way



Tonneman72,
Manus the mechanic above is making a good point. You sound a bit biased towards main dealers. Do you work at a main dealership?


----------



## Bob_tg (1 Mar 2008)

Tonneman72 - are you  seriously recommending sending someone to a main dealer for a 10 year old car?  Bob_TG


----------

